# Laptop making crackling noise



## Goldfishrawr (Jul 28, 2012)

I'm new to this so sorry if this is in the wrong section haha but a few days ago I heard a noise from my laptop, I thought nothing of it and just went on my way. But today I heard it again when I tilted my laptop from picking it up, I tilted it again and realized that the crackling sound was coming from around my fan.. My laptops an HP and is about a year and a half old. Do you think it could be the fan needing to be replaced? Or could it just be something stuck in my laptop? If anyone could help me I'd appreciate it  thank you


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

If it only happens when the unit is tipped, I would guess something came loose inside or something has found it's way inside.


----------



## RNC (Aug 2, 2012)

laptops MUST OFF THEM! MAKE SOME FAN NOISE IF THE SPEED CHANGE OR IF YOU TURN UPSIDE DOWN,IS NORMAL FAN UP AND DOWN MOVE ..JUST MONITOR THE NOISE AND IF GET TO NOISE TAKE TO YOUR LOCAL PC SHOP AN REPLACE 4 A NEW FAN


----------



## Goldfishrawr (Jul 28, 2012)

I don't understand what you just said..


----------

